# Strange CP?



## Kyashan (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi everybody!
Maybe it's a silly question for you, but I don't know setup moves to solve this situation for corners in a 3x3:
CP: (13)(58)
How would you solve it?
Thank you!


----------



## tim (Jul 13, 2007)

D U' L2 D R2 (B' R B R')x3 R2 D' L2 U D'

Instead of D U' you can do a y'.

(B' R B R')x3 swaps corner (2 and 4) and (3 and 6).

i find Macky's algorithms for cycles of length 2 very useful: http://cubefreak.net/blindfoldcubing_guide.html#CP2


----------



## Toojdwin (Jul 13, 2007)

I would do L2D'R2D'R2U'(LU'RD2R'UL'RU'LD2L'UR')UR2DR2DL2

The alg in the middle does (12)(34)


----------



## Kyashan (Jul 13, 2007)

Thank you both! I knew that page, but I didn't understand the setup moves for that case.


----------

